# 17" or 18" Rims?



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

I have a black LTZ with the stock 18 inch rims and im looking into different rims and was wondering if 17's would look weird because they are smaller. Or should i spend the extra money to buy bigger rims? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Keep the 18's they look good


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

17's on my Eco.. :throwup:
18's aren't big enough
19's look right to me
20's look tacky


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Jump to 18's! I would have if I didn't get a good deal on 17's


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'm wanting to do 19's on mine, but I won't do them until MUCH later. My ECO 17's will be fine for now with all the upgrades I'm doing.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

yeah ill spend the extra money n get 18's but i gotta find a local shop that can switch my tpms so i dont have to spend an extra 200 or whatever it is for a new set


----------



## SlowBoost (Jul 26, 2011)

I'll buy someone's ECO wheels when they upgrade.  Need something for autocrossing.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

ECOs have 17s and they dont look funny

I do think 18 is perfect for this car though. IMo 19s are trying to hard and 20s are donk.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Personally 18" Or 19" look good and fill out the wheel well nicely.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

I think the 18s have a nice balance to them. The ride quality isn't as good as 17s. I can only imagine how much worse 19s will ride not to mention you'll lose some MPGs.

My vote would be to stick with 18s.


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Go 18s it will look better and sharper than 17


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

definetly 18's or 19's


----------

